# World Shoot at Seven Springs, PA



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I'll be there but I'm located by Ft Wayne, IN


----------



## BTShooter (Jan 27, 2008)

I'll be there, but I'm in southwest PA, about an hour or so from Seven Springs. What exactly do you need help with?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

postmark? sounds like somebody at IBO messed up...hope they let you shoot.


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

That is not an ibo mess up! The club that hosted the qualifier is responsible for sending those out. Call the ibo and ask what your options are!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

You can still send it in and shoot......however you will need to pay the late fee......I think it is $10......and it is the host club responsibility to distribute invitations not IBO......

Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

That is what happened to body of mine, He called the IBO and handled it all over the phone with a credit card he will just have to go to registration to get his shoot cards.


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

You can just show up and shoot trophy round too


----------



## mjharp46 (May 7, 2012)

I called ibo and they said if you qualified at cardinal the deadline was extended to the 29th.

Can anyone just show up and shoot the trophy round, my dad was thinking of going with me. He couldn't go shoot at cardinal with me.


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

Yea he can shoot the trophy class but he has to be a ibo member to shoot at seven springs.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

You have to preregister to shoot the trophy shoot. Go to the IBO web site to register.


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

I think this year for the trophy round they are giving "guest" passes for no-IBO members to shoot. I'm pretty sure I read that on their website.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

tecshooter said:


> I think this year for the trophy round they are giving "guest" passes for no-IBO members to shoot. I'm pretty sure I read that on their website.


This is true.....I read this as well

Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## spotter45 (Jun 30, 2006)

So has anyone received there shooter cards yet? This is my 1st time going and curious if they send score cards or if we get them there... I sent my invite back in June... I'm coming down from Vermont...


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

spotter45 said:


> So has anyone received there shooter cards yet? This is my 1st time going and curious if they send score cards or if we get them there... I sent my invite back in June... I'm coming down from Vermont...


Not yet.....prob middle to end of next week.....they come in the mail if you sent it to them early enough.....and you did

Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## spotter45 (Jun 30, 2006)

Ok cool. Thanks for the info..


----------



## mjharp46 (May 7, 2012)

Do kids have to be members to shoot at seven springs?

So do they have classes in the trophy round? And what days are the trophy round shooting?


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

I will be there!


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

I will be there I got my invite on the 23 rd so I just sent the extra ten next year I will be telling the guy running the qualifier to get them out a little earlier 


Sent from my archerytalk viewing device using Tapatalk


----------



## WesTDC (Feb 9, 2006)

Is spectators able to watch?


----------

